# te awitas de limon!



## brazil67

Discúlpeme, pero no tengo el contexto, sí no es posíble darme el significado, voy a antender perfectamente... 

Alguien conoce la expresión *''Te awitas de limon!'' ?* no he encontrado nada en internet....

Saludos y dudas desde Brasil!


----------



## curlyboy20

Acho que "awitas" não existe no vocábulo espanhol. Nunca tinha ouvido dessa expressão.


----------



## coquis14

Awitas es agüitas , ahora , dudo que eso sea una expresión. En lo único que puedo pensar es : Té , agüitas de limón.

Saludos


----------



## curlyboy20

coquis14 said:


> En lo único que puedo pensar es : Té , agüitas de limón.
> 
> Saludos


 
Concordo!


----------



## brazil67

curlyboy20 said:


> Concordo!


 

  Té de aguas de limão???  

ok! A ver si hay alguna otra sugerencia... 

Graciasssssssss!


----------



## curlyboy20

Não. Seria, "Té, aguitas de limón". Duas coisas diferentes.


----------



## coquis14

brazil67 said:


> *Té de aguas de limão*???


 Não estou a seguir o que quer dizer com isso , parece portunhol.

Abraços


----------



## curlyboy20

É portunhol mesmo. "Té de agua de limón" =) Não tenho idéia que poderia ser isso.


----------



## Blopa

Oi Brazil Meia-Sete:

Nos climas mais fríos, é comum o pessoal tomar um chá, um café ou uma infusao (aguita de). Ésta pode ser de menta, limao, cedrón, romero, tilo, boldo..... você nao imagina a quantidade de ervas/folhas/outras que podem ser usadas.

Uma das mais comuns é a "aguita de limón". Joga-se um pedaco de casca de limao na xícara e se completa com água recém fervida. Pode ser com ou sem acúcar.

Assim, é comum ouvir a dona da casa oferecer "¿Un té, café, agüita de limón?"

Curiosidade: Tem muita gente que gosta de água. Só água quente. É chamada de "agua perra", isto é, uma água vagabunda... só agua 

Até mais!


----------



## curlyboy20

Ahhhh, muito boa expicação, Blopa!!!!!!!! No Peru as pessoas não diriam "aguita". Simplesmente "infusão".


----------



## Carfer

Blopa said:


> Uma das mais comuns é a "aguita de limón". Joga-se um pedaco de casca de limao na xícara e se completa com água recém fervida. Pode ser com ou sem acúcar.


 
Os nossos amigos brasileiros e particularmente os do Rio, gostarão de saber que isso em Portugal se chama um _'carioca de limão'_


----------



## Tomby

"_te a*w*itas de limon_" sem dúvida é linguagem SMS. Suponho que em espanhol deveria ser "_té, agüitas de limón_", no obstante é a primeira vez que vejo esta expresão. Nesta linguagem eu acho que é normal substituir o "w" pelo grupo "güe" com trema ou também o "que" por "k", entre outras _diabólicas_ abreviaturas.


----------



## aloappaola

essa substituição é até comum não só para teclar mas também falando. Eu falo muito com espanhóis de madrid, principalmente, que falam e escrevem WENAS (buenas), WAPO (guapo), por exemplo. Acho que AWITAS, vem daí, é só uma maneira de falar..
Abs


----------



## brazil67

*Muuuuuuuuuuuuuchassssssss gracias a todos!!!!*

He ncontrado esas informaiones, acá mismo en el forum! Quizá sea de ayuda tambien para usteds!!! 

En México significa tener los ánimpos bajos.

- Naranjas, no me voy porque ya sé que tú te agüitas de limón
_- No, no me voy porque ya sé que te pondrás trsite._

Lo del limón es simplemente para darle más _sabor_ a la frase, las agüitas bien pudieron ser de jamaica o de orchata, plátano, etc.
Obviamente no es para nada lenguage estándar y fuera de los círculos sociales donde se utiliza lo más probable es que no se entienda.''

*Obs: ha! y al respecto del uso W wW WENAS/ WAPO etc.. gracias tampoco lo sabia!*


----------



## Mexican_boy

Ok les va la explicacion, despues Brazil67 podra traducir al portugues, aunque, eu posso falar portugues 

La expresion correcta es te awitas de limon, awitar o agüitar, es en realidad y de hecho no solo ponerse triste ya que tambien se utiliza para los casos que la gente no se anima o no quiere hacer algo (ejemplo: Persona 1: "Me prestas tus discos?" Persona 2: "NO" Persona 1: mmm te por que? te awitas de limon"?) y como ven puede ser usado tambien en forma de pregunta  Asi que en realidad el ponerse triste no es solo el significado de la frase, lo de limon es nada mas para complementar la frase, y como dijo brazil67 bien podria ser de jamaica o maracuya al caso no importa.

Me voy! si necesitan saber algo de frases en espanhol especialmente las coloquiales estoy a sus ordenes!

Hasta !




brazil67 said:


> *Muuuuuuuuuuuuuchassssssss gracias a todos!!!!*
> 
> He ncontrado esas informaiones, acá mismo en el forum! Quizá sea de ayuda tambien para usteds!!!
> 
> En México significa tener los ánimpos bajos.
> 
> - Naranjas, no me voy porque ya sé que tú te agüitas de limón
> _- No, no me voy porque ya sé que te pondrás trsite._
> 
> Lo del limón es simplemente para darle más _sabor_ a la frase, las agüitas bien pudieron ser de jamaica o de orchata, plátano, etc.
> Obviamente no es para nada lenguage estándar y fuera de los círculos sociales donde se utiliza lo más probable es que no se entienda.''
> 
> *Obs: ha! y al respecto del uso W wW WENAS/ WAPO etc.. gracias tampoco lo sabia!*


----------



## brazil67

> Me voy! si necesitan saber algo de frases en espanhol especialmente las coloquiales estoy a sus ordenes!


 
Gracias tbn a ti, Mexican Boy!


----------



## curlyboy20

Espa*ñ*ol!!!! Pelo amor de Deus, tentemos não portunholizar!


----------



## Metztli

Exactamente, es una expresión mexicana, como dice Mexican Boy y Brazil 67.

_Te agüitas_ es la expresión original y como es también el diminutivo de agua, degeneró en _agüitas de limón_. Es un juego chusco de palabras.


----------

